# Cat fishing out of Hopewell



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Went out at 11:30 this morning (high tide ) fished for 4 hrs had four fish 33" ,34",37", and a 44" with 27.5" girth. . Caught the biggest within the first 15 minutes of fishing.  . I had forgot my gloves in the truck so pics weren't very nice .. Whoever says don't have teeth outta see my fingers :redface: . The 44" fish pulled me to him .The 37" fish took down the creek all up in the bushes  It was the most fun I've had in a while :fishing:


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Very nice! Wishin' for pics.

Mind if I ask what you used for bait and how you got it?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Posted pics in my album And caught some gizzard shad in the throw net. caught the 44" er on a whole 9 " shad


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice catch


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

That pic in your album looks like a mutant CAT!!! That sucker is huge... great catches.

MYT


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice catch- beauties-


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nope, catfish dont have teeth, but a mouthfull of 50 grit sandpaper sure will destroy your hands. I caught a few of the blue cat's flatter-headed cousins today but only up to 8 lbs and not on my yak. Still fun tho! Way to get em!


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice!

Do you fish the James or Appomattox? I fished City Point on Saturday and got just 1 1-2 pounder. Got a 10-20 pounder and a 30-40 pounder Saturday evening on slack tide on the James near Richmond.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

WTG! Nice:fishing:
Goint to have to get myself out there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

nice blues from one cat guy to the next that 44 in looked to be about 42lbs? i too have a ok drifter i use for flatheads(we don't have blues up this way.) nice fish congrats :beer:


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Awesome pics. Not looking for secret spots but do you launch from a private spot or from Hopewell Yacht club by the bridge? Maybe some where else.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Fraykuss said:


> Awesome pics. Not looking for secret spots but do you launch from a private spot or from Hopewell Yacht club by the bridge? Maybe some where else.


I put out at city point most of the time .. sometimes at a private spot near by


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I havent been down by City Point since I was a teenager. That might have been a few years or decades ago.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You won't recognize it then! It's nice!


----------

